# McIntosh EF-1080I amp



## 00aas (Jan 21, 2015)

McIntosh EF-1080I amp - this is the external amp that was part of the Subaru OEM McIntosh audio setup in certain Subaru Legacy / Outbacks from 98-05 or so. Note: not bench tested so don't know if it works, but looks like in good condition to me. I ordered the Mc headunit for the Subies, and parts guy sent me both the headunit and the amp so I'm selling the amp. Designed by Mc, made in Japan by Clarion.


----------

